# Small Saorview box or adaptor



## Woodie (4 Jul 2012)

Is there anyone who knows of small box or adaptor that is "approved" for Saorview?  I don't necessarily want to record to HD or hand a USB device from it.  I just need a small approved device.

What I am thinking is, I have a Freeview enabled TV (before anyone says anything I brought it with me from the UK) which is on the wall.  I need a small enough box or adaptor that can sit or plug discretely on the TV as I don't particularly want to drill in an unsightly shelf just for a box for RTE etc.   

I've seen such adaptors and understand that they are not MPEG4 and MHEG5 compliant.  Seems like there should be a market for this but I have yet to find one.


----------



## pudds (4 Jul 2012)

something like this is what you need 

Aldi/Lidl woodies etc also do approved saorview boxes now, sometimes as low as €50


----------



## Hoagy (4 Jul 2012)

I don't think there are any smaller approved ones.
I have a similar wall mounted TV and I bought a cheap box on Ebay which fits behind the TV although its a bit of a squeeze.
It works fine but the channel numbers are up in the 800's and the EPG is only now and next.


----------



## Woodie (4 Jul 2012)

pudds said:


> something like this is what you need
> 
> Aldi/Lidl woodies etc also do approved saorview boxes now, sometimes as low as €50


Will that fit into my proposed setup i.e. with wall mounted TV?  I can see no dimensions for any box ....maybe I'm blind?


----------



## Woodie (4 Jul 2012)

Hoagy said:


> I don't think there are any smaller approved ones.
> I have a similar wall mounted TV and I bought a cheap box on Ebay which fits behind the TV although its a bit of a squeeze.
> It works fine but the channel numbers are up in the 800's and the EPG is only now and next.



That seems more like it; I guess they are not Saorview approved though as I see nothing of MHEG 5 in the stats.  Thanks for the tip, maybe a stopgap.


----------

